# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Бесплатные курсы в Минске

## 7733039

Очень часто, чтобы найти хорошую работу, соискателю не хватает  образования. У многих есть желание, но нет возможности устранить этот  недостаток. Цены на курсы, что  и скрывать, очень высоки и по карману  далеко не каждому.  Поэтому соискатели, которые стремятся к знаниям, не  получают желаемую работу. К сожалению, не многие знают, что есть  альтернатива - пройти курсы бесплатно. Есть частные компании и  благотворительные организации, которые предоставляют такую возможность. Смотрите здесь: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Taniar

Искала курсы английского около месяца, в итоге решила остановиться на центре  по методу Драгункина [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и ни разу не пожалела об этом ! Тут цена соответствует качеству ! При входе всегда встречает приветливый администратор, сам центр очень уютный, где чувствуешь себя почти, как дома. Хочу отдельно сказать спасибо преподавателям, они всегда внимательны , всегда помогают  и исправляют, если что-то не получается. Отличный центр. Рекомендую.

----------


## anna

А есть курсы изучения Таро или нумерологию. Посетила бесплатный вебинар и влюбилась в эти науки. Думаю, может у нас кто-то тоже преподаёт.  Хотя онлайн сейчас тоже много курсов и преподавателей , но может кто-то может конкретно порекомендовать где и как [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

